# LGB 2080T LOCO



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I am looking at an older version of the 2080 series loco. The one with the small rear coupler. Is anyone familiar with this model? I noticed that it does not have pick up shoes. Did any issue of this loco ever have them?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan, 

I'm not an expert on the 2080, but if you look at Watts trains, you might be able to find what you are looking for. 

Mark


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The older ones do not have pick up shoes. I have one from about that era (older style light socket but square coupler). Good locos if a little light, the boys in the UK put more weight in them.


----------

